# Pistol for my wife?? what's good?



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

My wife wants a pistol. I have never owned one but have rifles and shotguns. I know NOTHING about single action, double action, you get the picture. What type and caliber and gun do you guys recomend for our first pistol. She says she will go shooting with me if she has a pistol. She is not a girly girl so I don't want to insult her with a little pea shooter. What do you guys think?

:withstupid:

HELP!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If all she wants it for is for going plinking then a .22 is your best bet.

My first pistol is a .22 beretta Neos. I love the gun. It is a shooter and handles great. It also costs next to nothing to shoot it for an afternoon.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Browning Buck Mark in .22 or a Ruger auto in .22 are fun to shoot. If you want a revolver a Smith & Wesson Lady Smith in .38 would be very nice.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

if its just for shooting go with a .22, ruger markII, or any other target modle .22.
if she is looking for a conceled carry gun, go with a .38 , taurus makes some nice small frame revolvers as does smith and wesson. my suggestion . take her to a gun store ans have her handle many different pistols, find one that fits her hand and feels comfortable to her. then buy it!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Semi autos are not the best beginner handguns. If both of you have used semi auto rifle or shotgun, that will make a difference. I like plinking with my Ruger 45/22. The controls are in the same place as my 1911 that I carry as a duty/concealed weapon. 
Stepping up in revolver a Smith and Wesson 357 would be nice. You can shoot 38s for practice and if you want to hunt something the 357 will make a deer gun. Keep in mind that a 44 mag isn't the wrist killer that some would like you to think. There are dozens of rounds for the 44 that range from low velocity lead to hand pounding semi custom loads. You an also shoot 44 specials in a 44 just like you shoot 38s in a 357. A 240 44 special will come out of a four inch barrel at just over 700 fps, and with very little recoil. It sounds like your wife could handle one just fine and nothing is more versatile than a 44 . You can shoot cottontails to elk with it. 
Semiauto are good for plinking and self defense, but I have not shot many semi autos (besides 22 caliber) that are what I consider hunting accurate. The 22 LR caliber and the 380 auto fire from a fixed barrel (not all 380s) and that makes them very accurate. However, semi autos of larger calibers have higher breech pressure and must have a lock up system. This requires the barrel to move within the action. A couple of thousandths of slop at the front or rear and you have just opened your groups to two to six inches at 25 yards. The problem is you must have some slop, or the pistol will bind from powder debris within a few rounds. There are some that perform very well, but they are custom and you will get a good one on the top side of $2000. 
It sounds like your wife has some spunk. Get her a 44 and a box of 44 special and go waste some cans. 
Also, keep in mind the 44 is ehavier than the smaller handguns and that lessens felt recoil.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The 44 would be a great choice. I have one with the Air tech frame. That thing is LIGHT. If I am shooting specials it is just fine, if I shoot the 44 mags. It darn near blows my arm off. It is a back-up gun while bowhunting in Griz country!

If you are looking for a protection gun I would get a Glock, but I am kind of partial to them. I have a 9 MM Wilson Combat that is a sweet little gun. It is my concealed gun. It shoots great!

Is the only function of this gun plinking?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

For an inexperienced handgunner my first choice would be a revolver. And I would highly recommend Smith & Wesson.

Caliber will depend on what you are going to do with it. If you plan on just plinking go with a 22lr. S&W Model 617 either 4" or 6" barrel.

If you intend to hunt with it at some point, or intend for it to double as personal protection go with either the 357 mag or 44 mag. As has already been stated she should be able to handle either one with practice.

In .357 look at S&W Model 686 either 4" or 6" barrel

In .44 look at S&W Model 629 Classic with a 5" barrel.

My personal choice would be the 629 classic .44 mag.

If both she and you have your heart set on a semi-auto, SigSauer is the way to go. Model and caliber would be a whole other post.

Best advice I can give either way is to find a gun store that will let you handle them and have her hold, sight and if possible dry fire several. One of them will just feel right in her hand.

huntin1


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you guys very much. 
I am new to this site and am amazed at all the information on here. I wish that Missouri had a site that was this good so I could compare hunting notes with people around here.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go with a S&W model 10 in .38 special. Fun as heck to shoot , you have got some good advise so far but I would stay away from magnum's such as the .357 and .44 mags.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

Unless you just want to own more handguns, I would stay away from buying her any gun until you take her to a range where they have a good selection of handguns for her to try. Or send her to a very good school so she can be with some other gals whom she can talk with and try different pistols. They don't always like what we like. I've learned that from buying my wife a number of different guns that I like.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is hard to go wrong with a 22lr. I personaly like the Ruger mark 2. I have a 22 revolver that my Girl Friend shoots but when we go to my Grandpa's place she only shoots his Ruger mark 2. She does not like shooting any of my other hand guns except for my 45. She claims the rest kick too much. 
It is best to learn on something you can afford to shoot.


----------



## vpboat (Mar 6, 2008)

Start with a .22 auto. .22....get them used to the little jump in their hands. I don't care how tough she is, get her used to it even if it is only 40 or 50 rounds. Then go to whatever automatic .32 or larger that she is comfortable with shooting and strong enough to operate by herself. Forget about the revolver! Easy to operate? Sure, but I have taught many women to shoot and they end up with an auto. Remember the action of the slide produces less "kick on the hands". Single or double action pull is generally less with an auto. Just my experience after training almost 100 women to shoot pistols. Believe it or not they also prefer autos with solid metal (not polymer) frames. I think, again because they don't kick as hard and depending on the brand sometimes operate smoother.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i recon for target shooting the 9 mm. the cap gun (22) is fun...but small. the 9mm isint over sized. if your looking for stopping power and ease of use, a .357 should get the job done


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

For what its worth:
1. Most good .38's are going to be the same price as a .357 Mag.
2. Buy a .357, she can shoot the .38's until she is ready to progress
to the Magnums..
3. The gun should fit her HAND..If a Smith and Wesson is too big for her, then let her try a Ruger , their grips are more suited for a smaller hand.
4. The gun should be at least a 4 inch barrel...Up to 6 inch to help with the recoil.
5. The gun shouldn't be too heavy...She should be able to hold it up to shoot..So watch the barrel length...
6. Learn to shoot together..If you take a shooting class..take her with you.
7. BE SAFE...BUT have FUN..

That is what i did with my wife and she loves to shoot Handguns now..


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm still in process with my wife, although I keep buying guns and she keeps changing what she likes. The most recent is that she likes my new Baby Eagle in .45. She doesn't like recoil but likes the way the Baby Eagle feels. She probably also likes the hard chrome finish.

If you trying to buy one pistol, you should take her to a range or gun club that allows you to try different pistols. If you are like me, I'd just keep buying new guns until she finds one she likes.


----------

